# IFMA Cologne 2006



## Splash (7. September 2006)

Heuer findet ja in Köln wieder die IFMA statt. Die ist sicherlich nicht vergleichbar mit Willingen oder der Bike, aber immerhin ne Bike-Messe, die ja für den ein oder anderen von uns um die Ecke liegt. Wer von euch wollte denn da hin? Und wann wollt Ihr da hin? Evtl trifft man ja absichtlich oder unbeabsichtigt den ein oder anderen aus dem Lokalforum dort. Der Fred hier könnte schon mal für ne Vorabinfo her halten ... 

Ich für meinen Teil werde wohl Samstags dort sein und mir die ein oder andere Sache anschauen wollen bzw mich bei dem ein oder anderen Hersteller/Distributor mal näher informieren, der auch wirklich vor Ort ist.

Wer sich zur IFMA oder den dort anwesenden Ausstellern informieren möchte, kann dies hier tun: http://www.ifma-cologne.de


----------



## Marc B (7. September 2006)

gibts wieder ne bike-challenge in irgendeiner form?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mack_21 (7. September 2006)

Hallo Michael,
stimmt dass die IFMA nicht mit den anderen großnamigen Messen konkurieren kann. Aber wie Du schon sagtest liegt sie bei den meisten direkt vor der Haustür und mit einem Eintrittspreis von 6,00  ist sie sogar recht erschwinglich. Ich habe auch vor am Samstag (16.09.) dort vor Ort zu sein.
Leider ist auf der Messe kein DIMB-Stand... aber das könnte man ja zukünftig ändern *malmitdemzaunpfahlschwingt*   
Gruß
Markus


----------



## Splash (7. September 2006)

Hallo Markus,



			
				Mack_21 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe auch vor am Samstag (16.09.) dort vor Ort zu sein.


Evtl sieht man sich ja?



			
				Mack_21 schrieb:
			
		

> Leider ist auf der Messe kein DIMB-Stand... aber das könnte man ja zukünftig ändern *malmitdemzaunpfahlschwingt*


Ich weiss nicht wirklich, ob die Kölnmesse kostenlosen Platz für einen solchen zur Verfügung stellen würde und wie der Aufwand für die restliche Logistik wäre. Dazu müsste dieser Stand dann auch betreut werden und die DIMB IG Rhein-Sieg ist dazu m.E. noch zu schwach aufgestellt, um dies leisten zu können. Aber schaun mer mal ...


----------



## UniTy (7. September 2006)

Die Messe kann keinesfalls mit den Großen messen mithalten. Aber ist trotzdem einen besucht wert. Ist eingeldlich überwiegend nur eine Halle Interessant für euch. Ich werde Freitag da sein und wenn ich es schaffe auch schon ein paar Pics abends noch in netz stellen dann könnt ihr euch schon mal einen kleine Vorgeschmack reinholen.

Die IFMA ist nicht sehr groß aber es wird immer ein bissel was geboten meist sind kleine Parcours aufgebaut so wie entweder Dirts oder eine Miniramp. Und dieses Jahr wird wieder die Trial Europameisterschaft stattfinden. Samstags und sonntags.


----------



## FLASHo (7. September 2006)

Moin,
ich werde mal Sonntags vorbeischauen war noch nie dort, aber hoffe mal das es sich lohnt.


----------



## Hamstar3 (7. September 2006)

Ich guck ma am samstach vorbei!


----------



## Mack_21 (7. September 2006)

Moin Michael,



			
				Splash schrieb:
			
		

> ...Evtl sieht man sich ja?...



Das kann gut sein, bin nicht zu übersehen. Nicht so groß, aber dafür etwas breiter  



			
				Splash schrieb:
			
		

> ...Dazu müsste dieser Stand dann auch betreut werden und die DIMB IG Rhein-Sieg ist dazu m.E. noch zu schwach aufgestellt, um dies leisten zu können. Aber schaun mer mal ... ...



Da könnten ja auch andere mithelfen. Aber werde auch bald zu der IG hinzustoßen, hatte nur das letzte mal in Rheinbach keine Zeit. 

Na dann vielleicht bis Samstag in einer Woche.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## rpo35 (8. September 2006)

Wer entscheidet hier eigentlich, welche Themen wichtig sind ? Wenn das so weiter geht, haben wir bald 3 Seiten wichtige Themen für die sich keine Socke interessiert.


----------



## juchhu (8. September 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer entscheidet hier eigentlich, welche Themen wichtig sind ? Wenn das so weiter geht, haben wir bald 3 Seiten wichtige Themen für die sich keine Socke interessiert.


 
Keine Panik! 
Nach der Messe erhält der IFMA-Thread Normal-Status.
Und der Erste-Hilfe-Thread wird Anfang Oktober auf 'Normal' gestellt.
Ich werde noch ein bisschen die Werbetrommel rühren
und dann den Verantwortlichen die Interessentenliste übermitteln.

D.h. Anfang Oktober sind dann nur wieder zwei Threads mit Wichtig-Status.

Wenn noch Fragen, dann bitte fragen. Gerne auch als PN.

VG Martin


----------



## rpo35 (8. September 2006)

Ich hatte befürchtet dass Du dahinter steckst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (10. September 2006)

ok, jetzt wissen wir alle, dass IFMA ist. 
Kann dieser (und der 1. Hilfe-Thread) nicht SOFORT den Wichtigkeitsstatus verlieren, das Gescrolle nervt mich nämlich ziemlich - und dabei hab ich schon extra nen großen Bildschirm mit 1280x1024er Auflösung - auf meinem Laptop mit 1024x768 ist's ja eh schon nervig, dass der interessante Teil der MTB-News-Seiten immer so weit unten beginnt.


----------



## pettinger (11. September 2006)

Hallo alle,

hat jemand Erfahrung mit Teilekauf auf der IFMA? Lässt sich da was ergattern? Oder soll man da "nur gucken"?

Viele Grüße

Patrick


----------



## Jonny-Walker (12. September 2006)

pettinger schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo alle,
> 
> hat jemand Erfahrung mit Teilekauf auf der IFMA? Lässt sich da was ergattern? Oder soll man da "nur gucken"?
> 
> ...



also kaufen darfst du "eigentlich" nichts   aber bei den taiwanern kriegste alles gekauft  ... aber bei den großen händlern nicht....   lol


----------



## Splash (12. September 2006)

Ich glaube dass es daran liegt, dass die Taiwanesen Ihren Kram nicht wirklich wieder mit heim nehmen wollen, da der Rücktransport auch teuer ist


----------



## Jonny-Walker (12. September 2006)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube dass es daran liegt, dass die Taiwanesen Ihren Kram nicht wirklich wieder mit heim nehmen wollen, da der Rücktransport auch teuer ist




dafür haben die aber gut viele kartons von jeder sorte mit gebracht   nicht nur von jedem modell eine nabe sondern 300


----------



## juchhu (14. September 2006)

Tach zusammen,

zum Messestart noch mal schnell die wichtigsten Infos auf einen Blick:

Website zur IFMA
Anreiseinfos zur IFMA
Publikumstage sind Samstag, der 16.09.2006, und Sonntag, der 17.09.2006, jeweils von 09:00 - 18:00 Uhr; Tageskarte 6,00 
VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelwolf (14. September 2006)

Erste Messeneuheiten gefällig? Guckst Du hier.

Hatte gehofft, die "Big Bang" wäre eine preisliche Alternative zur Lupine-family gewesen; war wohl nix .


----------



## juchhu (14. September 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Erste Messeneuheiten gefällig? Guckst Du hier.
> 
> Hatte gehofft, die "Big Bang" wäre eine preisliche Alternative zur Lupine-family gewesen; war wohl nix .


 
Weder preislich noch technisch eine Alternative zu Lupine.

Wenn das Ding preislich leicht oberhalb des Mirage-Sets angesetzt worden wäre,
dann hätte es ein "Big Bang" werden können.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (14. September 2006)

Meine Meinung zur IFMA nach den Erfahrungen der Jahre 2004 und 2005: _"Geht's raus biken!" _(frei nach Franz Heckenhauer)
Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## juchhu (14. September 2006)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Meinung zur IFMA nach den Erfahrungen der Jahre 2004 und 2005: _"Geht's raus biken!" _(frei nach Franz Heckenhauer)
> Ride On!
> Stefan


 
Danke für den Tipp.  
Mich wirst Du bei keine IFMA gesehen haben bzw. sehen werden.

In diesem Sinne bin ich jetzt raus zu einer kleinen feinen Hardter Hunderunde mit Bike.  

VG Martin


----------



## tokessa (14. September 2006)

Danke für den Tip juchhu bin noch nicht so Forum erprobt, aber ich lerne.


----------



## juchhu (14. September 2006)

tokessa schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für den Tip juchhu bin noch nicht so Forum erprobt, aber ich lerne.


 
Kein Thema.
Mail doch einfach mal diejenigen per PN (_Private Nachricht siehe Kontrollzentrum oder einfach auf den Usernamen klicken und PN-schicken anwählen_) an,
die offensichtlich zur IFMA gehen wollen.
Vielleicht könnt Ihr ja einen Treffpunkt ausmachen?
Zu mehreren bzw. als Gruppe wird man meistens an den Ständen besser wahr genommen. 

Viel Spass.

VG Martin


----------



## Schorchi (14. September 2006)

ich hatte auch überlegt zur ifma zu kommen nur ich würde gern ma wissen wissen ob es sich lohnt ,wegen der Fahrradmakren,ob da ehr so taiwan marken sind oder ehr so Specialized,Kona usw.


----------



## volker k (14. September 2006)

Schorchi schrieb:
			
		

> ich hatte auch überlegt zur ifma zu kommen nur ich würde gern ma wissen wissen ob es sich lohnt ,wegen der Fahrradmakren,ob da ehr so taiwan marken sind oder ehr so Specialized,Kona usw.



Einfach mal auf die Seite der Köln Messe gehen und dort in der Ausstellerliste nachschauen .

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Schorchi (14. September 2006)

hmm ja also scheint ja nti so der brülla zu sein,ehr so normalo marken^^ma gucken ob ich vorbeischau


----------



## volker k (14. September 2006)

Hmmm. Was hast du denn von so ner kleinen "mitläufer" Messe erwartet?

Gruß

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seibukan (14. September 2006)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Meinung zur IFMA nach den Erfahrungen der Jahre 2004 und 2005: _"Geht's raus biken!" _(frei nach Franz Heckenhauer)
> Ride On!
> Stefan



WIe? Is es ******* oder wat?

Wo ist der Unterschied zu der Bike-Messe Anfang September?

Cube ist z.B. bei der Kölner Messe nicht am Start!


----------



## Mack_21 (14. September 2006)

Schorchi schrieb:
			
		

> ich hatte auch überlegt zur ifma zu kommen nur ich würde gern ma wissen wissen ob es sich lohnt ,wegen der Fahrradmakren,ob da ehr so taiwan marken sind oder ehr so Specialized,Kona usw.



die firmen die sich auf der ifma präsentieren findest du unter http://www.ifma-cologne.de/express/. on es sich lohnt kann ich dir nicht sagen, da ich selbst erst am samstag da sein werde. aber ich finde für einen eintrittspreis von 6,00  incl. anreise im vrs-verbund (2. klasse) kann man da nicht viel falsch machen...


----------



## hama687 (14. September 2006)

> IFMA 2006: Europas größte Bike-Businessmesse hat begonnen
> 
> In den Kölner Messehallen werden seit Donnerstag, den 14. September, Fahrradträume wahr -  die IFMA Cologne, Europas größte Bike-Businessmesse, öffnet vier Tage lang bis zum 17. September ihre Tore. Etwa 750 Aussteller aus gut 35 Ländern - rund 50 mehr als im vergangenen Jahr - stellen ihre Produkte und Trends rund um die zwei Räder auf 65.000 Quadratmetern Fläche in den Hallen 6, 7 und 9 vor.
> 
> ...



mit 50 mehr veranstalltern   ich werde am sonntag bestimmt auch da sein, vllt mausert sich die ifma ja noch zu DER fahrrad messe schlecht hin


----------



## Splash (14. September 2006)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> mit 50 mehr veranstalltern   ich werde am sonntag bestimmt auch da sein, vllt mausert sich die ifma ja noch zu DER fahrrad messe schlecht hin




Ich halte die IFMA auch nicht unbedingt für die Killer-Messe, aber sie ist halt gerade in der Nähe und bei dem ein oder anderen Aussteller würde ich gerne mal was gucken. Zudem war es letztes Jahr auch so, dass man sich nicht unbedingt gegenseitig die Füsse platt getrampelt hat. Da gönn ich mir gerade mal die 6 für den Nachmittag.

Wäre es weiter weg, würde ich sicherlich auch nicht hin fahren. Willingen (aus Erfahrung) und Eurobike (vom Lesen und erzählt bekommen) sind da schon andere Kaliber, mit denen sich die IFMA nicht messen kann ...


----------



## Mack_21 (14. September 2006)

über die automesse in leipzig hat früher auch jeder gelacht und heute hat sie an besucherzahlen die iaa abgelöst.. wir sollten froh sein dass in unserer nähe eine bikemesse ist und die auch unterstützen, damit sie vielleicht ja irgendwann mal mit der eurobike konkurieren kann. denn bei geringen besucherzahlen kommen bestimmt nicht mehr führende marken nach kölle...


----------



## Splash (14. September 2006)

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, war die IFMA früher mal mehr gefragt und es hat mit der Messe stark abgenommen. Warum dies so ist, warum die @bike der IFMA ganz locker den Rang abgelaufen hat oder sonstiges historischers können sicher andere besser recherchieren und/oder erzählen ...


----------



## speiche (14. September 2006)

war heute dort. fands nicht so spannend. am wochenende is aber auch mit mehr programm, glaube ich (trial etc.). dann wirds vielleicht interessanter. mtb-mässig steht nich allzuviel aus. dafür ein paar geile cruiser


----------



## Mack_21 (15. September 2006)

Hi Michael,
bist Du jetzt morgen auch auf der IFMA? Ich werde da sein. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja...
Bis denne
Markus


----------



## UniTy (15. September 2006)

so bei uns auf der page sind nun auch über 300 Fotos von der IFMA mit heißen Girls geilen Crusern uvm. guckt mal rein www.unitybikes.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (15. September 2006)

UniTy schrieb:
			
		

> so bei uns auf der page sind nun auch über 300 Fotos von der IFMA mit heißen Girls geilen Crusern uvm. guckt mal rein www.unitybikes.de



Kann es irgendwie sein, dass der Fotograf rollig war?




			
				Mack_21 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Michael,
> bist Du jetzt morgen auch auf der IFMA? Ich werde da sein. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja...
> Bis denne
> Markus



Hallo Markus,

werde morgen auf jeden Fall auf der IFMA sein. Ich hab allerdings noch nicht so ganz die Orientierung. Muss mir gleich mal die Ausstellerliste noch mal zu Gemüte ziehen ...

Viele Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Stefan_SIT (15. September 2006)

seibukan schrieb:
			
		

> WIe? Is es ******* oder wat?
> Wo ist der Unterschied zu der Bike-Messe Anfang September?
> Cube ist z.B. bei der Kölner Messe nicht am Start!


Nicht nur Cube ist nicht vor Ort. Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, ist ausser Giant und Scott kein einziger großer Hersteller da. 
Der Unterschied ist: in die Eurobike in Friedrichshafen investieren die großen, bekannten und relevanten *MTB*-Hersteller, die IFMA interessiert diese Gruppe nicht wesentlich. Für *Fach*publikum, das mit Einkaufsverbänden wie ZEG etc. sprechen will, das sich auf dem Reisemarkt umsehen muss, das sich für alles interessiert, was die asiatischen Staaten so auf den Markt schmeißen, ist Anwesenheit vielleicht sogar zwingend nötig. Aber als Normal-Biker kannst du diese Messe m.E. vergessen.
Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## hama687 (15. September 2006)

Meine Bild aufteilung für Sonntag

300 Bilder für die DirtBiker
200 Bilder für die Bmx`er
500 Bilder für die ganzen frauen die da rum laufen und bezahlt werden damit sie schön sind 
1 Bild vom Shimano Frizen wie ich ihm meine Schaltung an den Kopf Schmiese
1 Bild von mir wie ich vom Sciherheistdienst nach drausen gebeten werde


----------



## UniTy (16. September 2006)

> Kann es irgendwie sein, dass der Fotograf rollig war?



ne die sind von mir.


----------



## Splash (16. September 2006)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht nur Cube ist nicht vor Ort. Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, ist ausser Giant und Scott kein einziger großer Hersteller da.
> Der Unterschied ist: in die Eurobike in Friedrichshafen investieren die großen, bekannten und relevanten *MTB*-Hersteller, die IFMA interessiert diese Gruppe nicht wesentlich. Für *Fach*publikum, das mit Einkaufsverbänden wie ZEG etc. sprechen will, das sich auf dem Reisemarkt umsehen muss, das sich für alles interessiert, was die asiatischen Staaten so auf den Markt schmeißen, ist Anwesenheit vielleicht sogar zwingend nötig. Aber als Normal-Biker kannst du diese Messe m.E. vergessen.
> Ride On!
> Stefan



Sicher ist die IFMA nicht wirklich vergleichbar mit Willingen oder der Eurobike. Allerdings brauch sich die IFMA auch nicht auf ZEG-Niveau reduzieren lassen. Neben Giant und Scott sind auch durchaus andere, nicht uninteressante, Hersteller vor Ort. Oder reduzierst Du Rotwild, Santa Cruz, Banshee usw auf die ZEG-Kundschaft? Rohloff und Shock Therapy sprechen sicherlich in Deinen Augen auch die ZEG-Kundschaft an? Dazu kommen dann noch Firmen wie Stevens und Müsing, die auch ausstellen. Würde ich > 100 km fahren müssen, würde ich auch ned hin gondeln, aber es ist ja in der Nähe und da kann man mal n Blick wagen. Zudem ists nicht so überlaufen, wie die anderen Messen und das hat den Vorteil, dass man schon mal (sofern interessante Aussteller für einen vor Ort sind) mehr Zeit hat, um sich zu informieren. Ich hab mich letztes Jahr u.a. sehr gut bei SRAM unterhalten können ...

Wo ich zustimmen muss -> Auf der IFMA sind sehr viele Taiwanesen und leider fehlen viele gute Hersteller, was daran liegt, dass in .de die IFMA in der Tat drittrangig ist.



			
				UniTy schrieb:
			
		

> ne die sind von mir.


Hast aber schon recht häufig auf die Oben-Ohne-Airbrush-Mädels gehalten wa? *g*


----------



## Mack_21 (16. September 2006)

komme gerade von der IFMA zurück und muss sagen, dass sie gar nicht so schlecht war wie erwartet.  gut gefallen hat mir, dass viel für den besucher gemacht wurde z.b. trial-em, damen-bahnrennen, bmx und wie UniTy schon belegt hat Airbrush-Oben-Ohne-Girls   und der bewachte fahrradparkplatz
zwar habe ich einige namhafte hersteller vermisst, aber es waren schon einige vor ort z.b. Rotwild, GT, Banshee, Scott, Stevens, KTM, Focus etc... 

@splash
michael, hat ja leider nicht mit dem sehen geklappt, dabei hab ich extra dein bild hier links ausgedruckt. hab aber keinem mit so nem komischen hut da gesehen   

aber im großen und ganzen hat sich der tag gelohnt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (17. September 2006)

Das mit der IFMA zerschlug sich in dem Moment, als meine Kurze heute3 Mal Brechattacken mit gelben Schleim hatte und das Thermo im Hintern 39,7° anzeigte. Den Rest des Vormittages hab ich dann in der kinderärztlichen Notfallpraxis verbracht. Das einzig positive Highlight dafür war dann, dass der Postbote mir ne nette Hose gebracht hat (in Abwesenheit im Garten versteckt), die ich nachmittags einweihen konnte. Nach 13:00 hats IMHO nicht mehr so recht gelohnt, sich für die IFMA fertig zu machen (so ein Mist!)...


----------



## UniTy (17. September 2006)

ja sicher hab ich oft auf die Airbrush-Oben-Ohne-Girls gehalten nur für euch


----------



## Mack_21 (17. September 2006)

@michael
hoffe deiner kleinen geht es besser! aber wenigstens hattest du glück mit deiner teamwear... mein nachbar sollte meine entgegen nehmen, aber als die resi von der post kam war er auf seiner couch im reich der träume... meine trickots habe ich jetzt in form einer orangenen karte  wenn alles klappt und ich weiss wie ich hinkomme, sehen wir uns dann spätestens am 29ten in troisdorf



UniTy schrieb:


> ja sicher hab ich oft auf die Airbrush-Oben-Ohne-Girls gehalten nur für euch



dafür danken wir dir auch. nur eine bitte für die zukunft... geh das nächste mal näher ran !!!


----------



## Mack_21 (17. September 2006)

supasini schrieb:


> ok, jetzt wissen wir alle, dass IFMA ist.
> Kann dieser (und der 1. Hilfe-Thread) nicht SOFORT den Wichtigkeitsstatus verlieren, das Gescrolle nervt mich nämlich ziemlich - und dabei hab ich schon extra nen großen Bildschirm mit 1280x1024er Auflösung - auf meinem Laptop mit 1024x768 ist's ja eh schon nervig, dass der interessante Teil der MTB-News-Seiten immer so weit unten beginnt.



na wenn dir das "gescrolle" so auf die eier geht, dann schreib am besten mal den admin vom forum an dass er die werbung oben komplett weg macht. ich meine wie müssen dir die ca. 20 cm erst auf die eier gehen wenn dir ein fred von ca. 1 cm schon so drauf geht   nur spass  

ach ja, noch was zu den asiatischen firmen auf der ifma... die sind da übrigens schön in eine halle (die letzte) kaserniert worden... also wenn man die nicht sehen will muss man da nicht hin. ausser die kleinste asiatische firma, die durfte sich in der ersten halle präsentieren... weiss gar nicht mehr wie die hiess... glaube shimano oder so...   also gibt es ja auch interessante japanische firmen


----------



## hama687 (17. September 2006)

So ich bin auch zurück!











Der rest ist hier zu finden!

Geile IFMA Fotos


----------



## Splash (17. September 2006)

Mack_21 schrieb:


> @michael
> hoffe deiner kleinen geht es besser! aber wenigstens hattest du glück mit deiner teamwear... mein nachbar sollte meine entgegen nehmen, aber als die resi von der post kam war er auf seiner couch im reich der träume... meine trickots habe ich jetzt in form einer orangenen karte  wenn alles klappt und ich weiss wie ich hinkomme, sehen wir uns dann spätestens am 29ten in troisdorf



Danke für die Genesungswünsche, 39° Fieber ist allerdings gerade noch aktuell und irgend n Virus. Hoffentlich wirds bald wieder ...
29. in Troisdorf werde ich auc ned dabei sein, da es für mich am kommenden Samstag in Richtung Berchdesgardener Alpen geht (mit Familie und hoffentlich auch Bike). Beim Oktober-Stammtisch bin ich aber sicherlich wieder dabei


----------



## Splash (17. September 2006)

hama687 schrieb:


> So ich bin auch zurück!
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Teilweise recht schöne Fotos dabei. Hast Du Dir eigentlich ne neue Cam gegönnt? Ist irgendwie kein Vergleich zu den Bildern vom letzten Winter ...


----------



## Mack_21 (17. September 2006)

@michael
na dann wünsche ich dir einen schönen urlaub und gute touren und dann bis oktober

@hama687
coole bilder


----------



## MTB-Kao (17. September 2006)

also ich finde die messe nach wie vor ok und für 6 euro absolut besuchenswert vorallem das rahmenprogramm... aber seht selbst....    

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3016172&postcount=3389


----------



## 110 (18. September 2006)

Schorchi schrieb:


> ich hatte auch überlegt zur ifma zu kommen nur ich würde gern ma wissen wissen ob es sich lohnt ,wegen der Fahrradmakren,ob da ehr so taiwan marken sind oder ehr so Specialized,Kona usw.



simplon war nicht anwesend
hab aber ein paar dinge gekauft..
hoffentlich sind sie ok.
eine alexrims felge mit kenda bereifung 
von quando eine singlespeed nabe mit schraubachse,vorderradnabe schraubachse,hinterradnabe disc 36 loch.
mal sehen ob es sich bewähren kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 110 (18. September 2006)

Schorchi schrieb:


> ich hatte auch überlegt zur ifma zu kommen nur ich würde gern ma wissen wissen ob es sich lohnt ,wegen der Fahrradmakren,ob da ehr so taiwan marken sind oder ehr so Specialized,Kona usw.



simplon war nicht anwesend
hab aber ein paar dinge gekauft..
hoffentlich sind sie ok.
alexrims felge  mit mantel und kenda reifen
von quando eine singlespeed nabe mit schraubachse,vorderradnabe schraubachse,hinterradnabe disc 36 loch.
mal sehen ob es sich bewähren kann.


----------



## tokessa (18. September 2006)

War gestern auch da und angenehm überrascht . Das Rahmenprogramm hat mir sehr gut gefallen ( Respekt ) und das Angebot an Bikes und Parts war auch ok .


----------



## 110 (18. September 2006)

man konnte ein paar bikes testen.
einen fully mit xtr auststattung welchen man sich sonst nicht leisten kann.  
dirtbikes von bergamont.....etc.
shimano war ja auch vertreten und man konnte den shimpansen fragen stellen :?:


----------



## hama687 (24. September 2006)

das von mir


----------



## Uni-Styler (7. Oktober 2006)

Fett!


----------

